# Bizde kızları kızların anne ve babaları verir.



## piozaf

Can you translate and explain the sentence? 
*Bizde kızları kızların anne ve babaları verir.*

*Sen ne zamanın adamsın?*
what do you old?

Teşekküler ederim


----------



## Revontuli

Ciao Piozaf,

Bizde kızların anne ve babaları verir*= Here/In our culture the parents give their daughter in marriage.
*
Sen ne zamanın adamısın?*= Are you behind the times?(Meaning that he's old-fashioned in thoughts)
*
The exact translation of this expression would be "In which age are you living?" but I don't think it sounds natural, so I prefer using an idiomatic expression with the same meaning.

Revi


----------



## Volcano

*Also:

Are you the man of what age?

In what age are you living?*


----------



## Revontuli

I used another expression but "In what age are you living in?" works very well too.


----------



## piozaf

Teşekkürler ederim Vulcano ve Revontuli


----------



## Revontuli

Rica ederim


----------



## piozaf

cümlenin yapısı anlamıyorum
Bizde=In our culture ok
kızları= its girls ?
kızların= of your girls ?
Anne ve babaları = parents ok 
verir = they give them  ok 
Bizde kızları kızların anne ve babaları verir.

İf you can explain in grammar form.....


----------



## Revontuli

*Biz-de/In our culture*: Locative
*the parents:* Subject
*kızlar-ı/the girls:* Accusative/ Direct object
*kızlar-ın/of the girls*: Genitive


----------



## Volcano

*Piozaf

It is literally: Here, the parents of the girls, give their girls in marriage or the girls are given in marriage by their parents.It is kinda, girls are not allowed to get married without the permission of their parents

This may help you with Revontuli's explanations*


----------



## piozaf

Here/In our culture the parents give their daughter in marriage.
Bizde kızları kızların anne ve babaları verir.
Da noi le ragazze delle ragazze i genitori fanno sposare.
Evet şimdi anlamişim
Thanks!


----------



## veronica55

piozaf said:


> Evet şimdi *anlamişim*



You should say "evet şimdi *anladım*"
the usage of -mış, -miş is a little bit complicated but i'll try to explain. We call it "hikaye geçmiş zaman" means something like "the story of past tense/storical past tense" 
It's mosly used when you are informing someone about what had happened, what someone said/did/does

Here some examples:
*EX.1*
Jack: Yarın arkadaşlarımla buluşuyorum. (I'm meeting my friends tomorrow)
Mary: Yani bizimle gelmiyorsun. (so you're not coming with us)

Julia: Jack yarın bizimle geliyor mu? (Is jack coming with us tomorrow?)
Mary : Hayır, arkadaşlarıyla *buluşacakmış*. (No, he's going to meet his friends) so it actually means "he said that he was going to meet his friends" 
*EX.2*
Mom: Sana bulaşıkları yıkamanı *söylemiştim*. (I _(remember that I) _told you to wash the dishes) Ama *yıkamamışsın*. (But _(now I see that)_ you haven't)
*EX.3*
Dad: Bu sabah okula *gitmemişsin*. (_(I heard that/someone told me that)_ You hadn't gone to school this morning)
Kid: Geç *kalmıştım* ve gitmemeye karar verdim. (I was late and I decided not to go) - here the kid is telling his story about why he didn't go to school.
*EX.4*
A: Saat kaç?, 8'de dersim var. (What time is it?, I have a class at 8 o'clock)
B: It's 8.10.
A: Olamaz geç *kalmışım*. (Oh my god, _(I just realised that)_ I'm _(already)_ late)

I know it's very complicated, I hope this could help. Anyway that wasn't your question, I just wanted to explain why "şimdi anlamışım" is wrong.


----------



## hasansabri

*Bizde kızları kızların anne ve babaları verir.*
To sum up. Girls need to get their parents  consent(assent) to get married in our culture. 

*Sen ne zamanın adamsın?*

*in which age are you living?*


----------



## pinkandbliss

Piozaf, secondo me in questo secolo per questa stuazione usare il verbo "dare" e'  un po' sgradevole. Ma possiamo dire che in Turchia se c'e' un ragazzo e una ragazza, questo ragazzo deve andare a casa della ragazza e deve chiedere permesso alla famiglia della ragazza per sposare lei. Se la famiglia dice "ok", questo e' dare la ragazza. 
*Sen ne zamanın adamısın?*  Significa; Da quale secolo vieni? Oppure A quale tempo/secolo tu appartenere? Non so se chiaro?


----------



## piozaf

Mi dispiace, ma io seguo il libro degli esercizi che forse è un pò vecchio.
Comunque anche in Italia c'era e c'è ancora in alcune zone remote del sud quel costume o usanza. In aggiunta l'autore del libro è di origine turca "Asım Tanış" ed insegna il turco a Venezia.


----------



## pinkandbliss

Si, Piozaf, Asım Tanış e' una persona molto famosa. In Turchia anche noi leggiamo i suoi libri sulla grammatica dell'italiano.
Non dispiacerti per favore. 
Questo modo di dire ancora si usa sempre certo. Ma devi sapere che e' molto tradizionale. Questa attivita' (andare alla famiglia della ragazza e chiedere) si fa sempre. 
Ma solo non e' molto dolce dire "dare la ragazza". Secondo me, cioe' non mi piace e neanche a tante persone , in Turchia. )
Ti occupi molto con il turco quindi voglio farti sapere alcuni detagli.


----------

